# Commercial-RANGE ROVER SPORT and VRT



## AV TEC (6 Mar 2008)

Hey thinking of buying a Range Rover in the UK and Bringing it home and makeing it a commercial jeep myself,Just block out the back windows remove the back seats and boxin it over were the back seats were and then carpet it over. Then I have myself Commercial Jeep.SO VRT should Cost me €50 EURO'S ,Right?? Any thing else i should no ?? Will it just cost me really only €50 euros what else do i need to do or have?? any one done this or knows any lopeholes please REPLY 

Thanks David.


----------



## mathepac (6 Mar 2008)

Won't work - it needs to be registered in the UK as a commercial vehicle for at least 6 months and have at least 6,000 kms on it as a commercial over there before you can import it at commercial rates.


----------



## chum (6 Mar 2008)

you might want to have it changed to commercial in uk to avoid any problems with customs as you are required to present the vehicle on the first day you import it.


----------



## AV TEC (6 Mar 2008)

Hye thanks for the reply Guys,I new there was sumthing about 6,000miles ...But pick up a copy of autotrader and theres ppl in there that advertise Q7,X5's,Range rovers sports brand new as commercials ?? Hows that ??


----------



## chum (6 Mar 2008)

what is the deal with importing new commercial vehicles from uk, just 50 euro vrt to import ?


----------



## AV TEC (6 Mar 2008)

Yeh if  it's a commercial Van or commercial at all VRT rate is €50 euros


----------



## mathepac (6 Mar 2008)

chum said:


> what is the deal with importing new commercial vehicles from uk, just 50 euro vrt to import ?


Not new - used, see above.


----------



## Dinny (7 Mar 2008)

If you have a VAT number would you not be better buying a commerical here and claiming the VAT back if possible. I dont think there would be a big saving on changing UK cars into commercials opposed to buying the commerical in Ireland. New car prices in Ireland are cheaper without the VRT so should benefit the commerical price.


----------



## 8till8 (7 Mar 2008)

Lots of mistaken info here, I've just been through this process so covered the ground;
*It doesn't have to a commercial before you take it in, as they're not manufactured in the plant as commercials, this is an Irish practice, they are converted for Irish tax reasons. Ever see the same number car-derived vans in UK---No.
*If you convert it yourself, then it has to be inspected by Revenue to ensure its a bona-fida commercial.
*The VRT is not flat rate €50 on car-derived vans, See the revenue VRT website. Only manufactured vans are €50 flat rate (ducato, hiace, primastar etc) So VRT is going to be more expensive than you are expecting.
*VAT is not applicable if the vehicle is over 6 months old OR  over 6,000KMS, not 'and' or miles. See revenue website

Work the figures again.


----------



## chum (7 Mar 2008)

8till8, great information.


----------

